# Galateo dell'insulto.



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2014)

Insomma,ho assistito all'ultimo litigio stermy vs alex,devo dire che mi aspettavo molto di più.Studio la materia da diversi anni,conosco i due soggetti in questione e mi aspettavo veramente di assistere ad uno spettacolo degno di codesti contendenti.Invece nulla.Il litigio è miseramente degenerato,abbrutito,nessuna creatività alcuna,nessuno spunto originale,solo rinfacci di natura personale, estremizzazioni di concetti che con un sano insulto non c'entrano nulla,vedi la questione della disabilità.NO,non ci siamo,ancora una volta non ci siamo.Sono molo deluso,credevo molto nella loro professionalità,hanno spessore e competenza,invece hanno trasceso.A tutti fa piacere vedere due forumisti che litigano e se sono più di due ancora meglio,diffidate dai cialtroni che asseriscono il contrario..., mi piacerebbe molto se si elevasse lo spessore degli insulti.Insultare qualcuno è bello,deve essere fatto con il sorriso,con la volontà di ferire, con entusiasmo,ognuno con il suo stile,ma senza degenerazioni.E allora sono belli gli insulti alle mamme,ai papà,alla famiglia,ai propri patner,ai loro cazzi mosci e piccoli,alla presunta troiaggine delle loro donne, alla cornutaggine,ma lasciamo fuori i figli.Sono stanco anche delle parolacce di jb che insulta sempre allo stesso modo grezzo ed elementare,cazzo jb anche tu puoi fare meglio....!Mi piacerebbe chiosare invitando tutti i forumisti a litigare,infondo è il motivo principale per cui leggo e vengo ancora in questo posto,per il resto i vostri sono contenuti e post del cazzo,mi tediano dopo 15 secondi di lettura,fate venite il latte avariato ai coglioni.Stermy,alex,spider,jb,ultimo,l'insulto è un'arte,l'insulto è crescita interiore,è interazione,è applicazione,è sacrificio,abnegazione,cercate di avere rispetto per l'insulto,insultare è una nobile arte,ma non per tutti.Meditate provinciali di questo cazzo.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Aprile 2014)

Fine antropologo..


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,ho assistito all'ultimo litigio stermy vs alex,devo dire che mi aspettavo molto di più.Studio la materia da diversi anni,conosco i due soggetti in questione e mi aspettavo veramente di assistere ad uno spettacolo degno di codesti contendenti.Invece nulla.Il litigio è miseramente degenerato,abbrutito,nessuna creatività alcuna,nessuno spunto originale,solo rinfacci di natura personale, estremizzazioni di concetti che con un sano insulto non c'entrano nulla,vedi la questione della disabilità.NO,non ci siamo,ancora una volta non ci siamo.Sono molo deluso,credevo molto nella loro professionalità,hanno spessore e competenza,invece hanno trasceso.A tutti fa piacere vedere due forumisti che litigano e se sono più di due ancora meglio,diffidate dai cialtroni che asseriscono il contrario..., mi piacerebbe molto se si elevasse lo spessore degli insulti.Insultare qualcuno è bello,deve essere fatto con il sorriso,con la volontà di ferire, con entusiasmo,ognuno con il suo stile,ma senza degenerazioni.E allora sono belli gli insulti alle mamme,ai papà,alla famiglia,ai propri patner,ai loro cazzi mosci e piccoli,alla presunta troiaggine delle loro donne, alla cornutaggine,ma lasciamo fuori i figli.Sono stanco anche delle parolacce di jb che insulta sempre allo stesso modo grezzo ed elementare,cazzo jb anche tu puoi fare meglio....!Mi piacerebbe chiosare invitando tutti i forumisti a litigare,infondo è il motivo principale per cui leggo e vengo ancora in questo posto,per il resto i vostri sono contenuti e post del cazzo,mi tediano dopo 15 secondi di lettura,fate venite il latte avariato ai coglioni.Stermy,alex,spider,jb,ultimo,l'insulto è un'arte,l'insulto è crescita interiore,è interazione,è applicazione,è sacrificio,abnegazione,cercate di avere rispetto per l'insulto,insultare è una nobile arte,ma non per tutti.Meditate provinciali di questo cazzo.


L'accademia della Crusca dell'insulto? La vuoi istituire ?


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2014)

*Miss e fiammetta*

Capisco la vostra ilarità,ma sono serio,adoro veder litigare,ma così è deprimente.Ragazzi stile,ci vuole stile.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco la vostra ilarità,ma sono serio,adoro veder litigare,ma così è deprimente.Ragazzi stile,ci vuole stile.


Che sia deprimente mi trova concorde  ma la mi non era una considerazione ilare  era un'idea :smile:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Aprile 2014)

Chi non sa insultare si merita solo di andare affanculo!


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2014)

che brutto 3d!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Chi non sa insultare si merita solo di andare affanculo!


:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Chi non sa insultare si merita solo di andare affanculo!


bonjour monsieur le capron


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bonjour monsieur le capron


Konnichiwa!


----------



## @lex (8 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,ho assistito all'ultimo litigio stermy vs alex,devo dire che mi aspettavo molto di più.Studio la materia da diversi anni,conosco i due soggetti in questione e mi aspettavo veramente di assistere ad uno spettacolo degno di codesti contendenti.Invece nulla.Il litigio è miseramente degenerato,abbrutito,nessuna creatività alcuna,nessuno spunto originale,solo rinfacci di natura personale, estremizzazioni di concetti che con un sano insulto non c'entrano nulla,vedi la questione della disabilità.NO,non ci siamo,ancora una volta non ci siamo.Sono molo deluso,credevo molto nella loro professionalità,hanno spessore e competenza,invece hanno trasceso.A tutti fa piacere vedere due forumisti che litigano e se sono più di due ancora meglio,diffidate dai cialtroni che asseriscono il contrario..., mi piacerebbe molto se si elevasse lo spessore degli insulti.Insultare qualcuno è bello,deve essere fatto con il sorriso,con la volontà di ferire, con entusiasmo,ognuno con il suo stile,ma senza degenerazioni.E allora sono belli gli insulti alle mamme,ai papà,alla famiglia,ai propri patner,ai loro cazzi mosci e piccoli,alla presunta troiaggine delle loro donne, alla cornutaggine,ma lasciamo fuori i figli.Sono stanco anche delle parolacce di jb che insulta sempre allo stesso modo grezzo ed elementare,cazzo jb anche tu puoi fare meglio....!Mi piacerebbe chiosare invitando tutti i forumisti a litigare,infondo è il motivo principale per cui leggo e vengo ancora in questo posto,per il resto i vostri sono contenuti e post del cazzo,mi tediano dopo 15 secondi di lettura,fate venite il latte avariato ai coglioni.Stermy,alex,spider,jb,ultimo,l'insulto è un'arte,l'insulto è crescita interiore,è interazione,è applicazione,è sacrificio,abnegazione,cercate di avere rispetto per l'insulto,insultare è una nobile arte,ma non per tutti.Meditate provinciali di questo cazzo.


Io passo. lascio a te lo scettro indiscusso dello stiloso insultatore


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Konnichiwa!


 ohayogozaimasu:unhappy:


----------



## @lex (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ohayogozaimasu:unhappy:


Estikazzua


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ohayogozaimasu:unhappy:


Il tuo traduttore è troppo formale: mica ti stai rivolgendo al presidente della tua prefettura...


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il tuo traduttore è troppo formale: mica ti stai rivolgendo al presidente della tua prefettura...


que je ne sais? peut etre


----------



## Caciottina (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> que je ne sais? peut etre


ca plan pour moi
[video=youtube;MsXknE8LOEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsXknE8LOEI[/video]


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> que je ne sais? peut etre


Well, I have no more political ambitions...

In the animal farm where I live there is something like a dictatorship of pigs.


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Estikazzua


effettivement tu est assai men formal que moi


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Well, I have no more political ambitions...
> 
> In the animal farm where I live there is something like a dictatorship of pigs.


the pigs pongs more than dogs


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

and the cat is on the table


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

I hate you all.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> the pigs pongs more than dogs


Je ne sais pas...


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Je ne sais pas...


tu  te ne lav lemain?
capron vigliacc


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I hate you all.


Sind sie immer noch wuetend auf das ende der hitlerjutland?


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu  te ne lav lemain?
> capron vigliacc


Le mi zamps sunt com quell de pontius pilatus...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> and the cat is on the table


and the dog ?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I hate you all.


but you love Free, Min and Miss, remember?


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> and the dog ?


in docc pourquoi il s'est offese qui lo definiscon spusson


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in docc pourquoi il s'est offese qui lo definiscon spusson


Aussi mon chien est tres SPUSSON :singleeye: :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Aprile 2014)

Se mi indicate il bagno vado a cagare. 


Oscù ci vado bene in questa maniera? insulto bene? ho fatto capire che sono tutti te compreso come il guttalax andato a male ? 

Per finire e non da meno: itimiascuppularistagrancoppulariciolla.


----------



## Flavia (8 Aprile 2014)

l'arte dell vero insulto
consiste nel
mandare l'altra persona
a quel paese, ma farlo
in modo tale che questa
non veda l'ora di andarci:smile:


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> l'arte dell vero insulto
> consiste nel
> mandare l'altra persona
> a quel paese, ma farlo
> ...


Molto fine! :up:


@Rabby, Min e Fiammetta:
Mi sa che avete abusato del traduttore di google...


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> l'arte dell vero insulto
> consiste nel
> mandare l'altra persona
> a quel paese, ma farlo
> ...



Grande Flavia......parla poco.....ma quando parla :up:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> l'arte dell vero insulto
> consiste nel
> mandare l'altra persona
> a quel paese, ma farlo
> ...



Mitica come sempre.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2014)

*E no*



Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Io passo. lascio a te lo scettro indiscusso dello stiloso insultatore


E no porca di quella troia.Da te non accetto un risposta così del cazzo.Hai delle qualità indiscusse perchè ti devi perdere così?per quale cazzo di motivo?Adesso la prima cosa che DOVETE IMPARARE TUTTI è QUESTA:L'insulto va personalizzato!Non si può e non si deve insultare tutti nello stesso modo.Lo stile non deve cambiare,l'insulto deve necessariamente diversificarsi.Bisogna studiare l'avversario,bisogna colpirlo sul suo nervo scoperto,e grazie al cazzo che i vostri insulti fanno ridere.Io insulto erutteo in un modo,Il conte in un altro,l'insulto va miscelato con cura,l'offesa deve essere calibrata.Non posso insultare Ultimo come insulterei stermy,bisogna usare una sensibilità diversa!Ultima riflessione:NON CAPITE UN CAZZO senza mezzi termini e mi chiedo:su sto forum scopate non si rimediano....non si scrivono cose interessanti....e il livello di insulti e veramente patetico e basico,ma che cazzo ci sto a fare qui dentro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no porca di quella troia.Da te non accetto un risposta così del cazzo.Hai delle qualità indiscusse perchè ti devi perdere così?per quale cazzo di motivo?Adesso la prima cosa che DOVETE IMPARARE TUTTI è QUESTA:L'insulto va personalizzato!Non si può e non si deve insultare tutti nello stesso modo.Lo stile non deve cambiare,l'insulto deve necessariamente diversificarsi.Bisogna studiare l'avversario,bisogna colpirlo sul suo nervo scoperto,e grazie al cazzo che i vostri insulti fanno ridere.Io insulto erutteo in un modo,Il conte in un altro,l'insulto va miscelato con cura,l'offesa deve essere calibrata.Non posso insultare Ultimo come insulterei stermy,bisogna usare una sensibilità diversa!Ultima riflessione:NON CAPITE UN CAZZO senza mezzi termini e mi chiedo:su sto forum scopate non si rimediano....non si scrivono cose interessanti....e il livello di insulti e veramente patetico e basico,ma che cazzo ci sto a fare qui dentro?


potresti scrivere una poVesia. è di tendenza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no porca di quella troia.Da te non accetto un risposta così del cazzo.Hai delle qualità indiscusse perchè ti devi perdere così?per quale cazzo di motivo?Adesso la prima cosa che DOVETE IMPARARE TUTTI è QUESTA:L'insulto va personalizzato!Non si può e non si deve insultare tutti nello stesso modo.Lo stile non deve cambiare,l'insulto deve necessariamente diversificarsi.Bisogna studiare l'avversario,bisogna colpirlo sul suo nervo scoperto,e grazie al cazzo che i vostri insulti fanno ridere.Io insulto erutteo in un modo,Il conte in un altro,l'insulto va miscelato con cura,l'offesa deve essere calibrata.Non posso insultare Ultimo come insulterei stermy,bisogna usare una sensibilità diversa!Ultima riflessione:NON CAPITE UN CAZZO senza mezzi termini e mi chiedo:su sto forum scopate non si rimediano....non si scrivono cose interessanti....e il livello di insulti e veramente patetico e basico,ma che cazzo ci sto a fare qui dentro?


È quello che mi chiedo anch'io


----------



## Hellseven (8 Aprile 2014)

In verità caro Oscuro il modo più efficace di ferire una persona è ignorarla, sic et simplicter ..... 
Ho visto persone impazzire di rabbia e dolore per un silenzio prolungato o un'indifferenza naturale ....
Del resto ignorare significa non riconoscere l'esistenza dell'altro: quanto di più umiliante e mortificante vi possa essere imho.


----------



## Principessa (8 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In verità caro Oscuro il modo più efficace di ferire una persona è ignorarla, sic et simplicter .....
> Ho visto persone impazzire di rabbia e dolore per un silenzio prolungato o un'indifferenza naturale ....
> Del resto ignorare significa non riconoscere l'esistenza dell'altro: quanto di più umiliante e mortificante vi possa essere imho.


Nel virtuale non valgono queste regole.

Ci si scorda facilmente di un nome scritto su un monitor.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In verità caro Oscuro il modo più efficace di ferire una persona è ignorarla, sic et simplicter .....
> Ho visto persone impazzire di rabbia e dolore per un silenzio prolungato o un'indifferenza naturale ....
> *Del resto ignorare significa non riconoscere l'esistenza dell'altro: quanto di più umiliante e mortificante vi possa essere imho.*



concordo


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In verità caro Oscuro il modo più efficace di ferire una persona è ignorarla, sic et simplicter .....
> Ho visto persone impazzire di rabbia e dolore per un silenzio prolungato o un'indifferenza naturale ....
> Del resto ignorare significa non riconoscere l'esistenza dell'altro: quanto di più umiliante e mortificante vi possa essere imho.



Ciao

concordo in pieno! E vale anche per il virtuale. 
Se le offese non trovano terreno fertile, nulla cresce ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (8 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Nel virtuale non valgono queste regole.
> 
> *Ci si scorda facilmente di un nome scritto su un monitor.*


Ne sei certa, amica mia?
Qui ci sono faide con nick che hanno quasi raggiunto il decennale ... e non esagero ! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In verità caro Oscuro il modo più efficace di ferire una persona è ignorarla, sic et simplicter .....
> Ho visto persone impazzire di rabbia e dolore per un silenzio prolungato o un'indifferenza naturale ....
> Del resto ignorare significa non riconoscere l'esistenza dell'altro: quanto di più umiliante e mortificante vi possa essere imho.


:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2014)

*Ma*



Hellseven ha detto:


> In verità caro Oscuro il modo più efficace di ferire una persona è ignorarla, sic et simplicter .....
> Ho visto persone impazzire di rabbia e dolore per un silenzio prolungato o un'indifferenza naturale ....
> Del resto ignorare significa non riconoscere l'esistenza dell'altro: quanto di più umiliante e mortificante vi possa essere imho.


Ma manco per il cazzo!Questa è una frase qualunquista,che cazzo c'entra poi?e grazie al cazzo che ignorare sarebbe la cosa migliore,ma l'insulto è arte...,ma vabbè ma che cazzo ho da parlare con voi io?Anzi sai che c'è di nuovo?M'AVETE PROPRIO ROTTO ER CAZZO.Scrivetevi i vostri 3d di merda,offendetevi come bimbi dell'asilo....,raccontatevi le vostre teorie da frikkettoni o figli dei fiori anni 80,peace and love,ma andatevene tutti a cagare,e io che perdo ancora tempo con voi manica di cialtroni e fancazzisti.Terroni di merda.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In verità caro Oscuro* il modo più efficace di ferire una persona è ignorarla,* sic et simplicter .....
> Ho visto persone impazzire di rabbia e dolore per un silenzio prolungato o un'indifferenza naturale ....
> Del resto ignorare significa non riconoscere l'esistenza dell'altro: quanto di più umiliante e mortificante vi possa essere imho.



su un forum secondo me no, per svariati motivi
il principale sarebbe che il forum rischia di agonizzare e poi morire
e poi perchè solitamente non si può sapere se un utente ignora bellamente, oppure legge poco e risponde idem, oppure se non ha attivato le notifiche etc. etc...


----------



## Hellseven (8 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma manco per il cazzo!Questa è una frase qualunquista,che cazzo c'entra poi?e grazie al cazzo che ignorare sarebbe la cosa migliore,ma l'insulto è arte...,ma vabbè ma che cazzo ho da parlare con voi io?Anzi sai che c'è di nuovo?M'AVETE PROPRIO ROTTO ER CAZZO.Scrivetevi i vostri 3d di merda,offendetevi come bimbi dell'asilo....,raccontatevi le vostre teorie da *frikkettoni o figli dei fiori anni 80*,peace and love,ma andatevene tutti a cagare,e io che perdo ancora tempo con voi manica di cialtroni e fancazzisti.Terroni di merda.


Purtroppo negli 80 c'ereno i paninari e l'edonismo reaganiano, purtroppo :rotfl::up:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> su un forum secondo me no, per svariati motivi
> il principale sarebbe che il forum rischia di agonizzare e poi morire
> e poi perchè solitamente non si può sapere se un utente ignora bellamente, oppure legge poco e risponde idem, oppure se non ha attivato le notifiche etc. etc...


E non solo.....ma è anche bello veder insultare qualcuno no?E basta con questo perbenismo!


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2014)

*Ma*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Purtroppo negli 80 c'ereno i paninari e l'edonismo reaganiano, purtroppo :rotfl::up:


Anche sti cazzo di figli dei fiori...vi state infrocendo tutti è inaccettabile.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> su un forum secondo me no, per svariati motivi
> il principale sarebbe che il forum rischia di agonizzare e poi morire
> e poi perchè solitamente non si può sapere se un utente ignora bellamente, oppure legge poco e risponde idem, oppure se non ha attivato le notifiche etc. etc...


Beh, ma è un forum mica il Colosseo: siamo qui per parlare non per combattere come gladiatori.
E comunque non è con l'ignore che ignori ma con la forza di volontà: e credimi ci vuole molto più carattere a trattenerlo un liberatorio vaffanculo che non ha tenerlo dentro. :smile:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2014)

*H7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Beh, ma è un forum mica il Colosseo: siamo qui per parlare non per combattere come gladiatori.
> E comunque non è con l'ignore che ignori ma con la forza di volontà: e credimi ci vuole molto più carattere a trattenerlo un liberatorio vaffanculo che non ha tenerlo dentro. :smile:


Per parlare?sta scritto sul regolamento?l'insulto fa parte della vita....!


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Beh, ma è un forum mica il Colosseo: siamo qui per parlare non per combattere come gladiatori.
> E comunque non è con l'ignore che ignori ma con la forza di volontà: e credimi ci vuole molto più carattere a trattenerlo un liberatorio vaffanculo che non ha tenerlo dentro. :smile:


non concordo per niente
nel senso che ho detto più volte che non riesco proprio ad incazzarmi per 4 parole scritte su un forum da uno o più sconosciuti...
c'è da dire che io mi incazzo raramente anche nella vita reale


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2014)

*free*



free ha detto:


> non concordo per niente
> nel senso che ho detto più volte che non riesco proprio ad incazzarmi per 4 parole scritte su un forum da uno o più sconosciuti...
> c'è da dire che io mi incazzo raramente anche nella vita reale


Male.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Male.



e mi sa che non sono mica l'unica!


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2014)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> e mi sa che non sono mica l'unica!


Ancora più male,insultare significa libertà,essere vivi....!


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora più male,insultare significa libertà,essere vivi....!



ah, davvero?
e ridere in faccia?


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ah, davvero?
> e ridere in faccia?


Riduttivo....ma ci può stare.Ridere alle spalle?


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Riduttivo....ma ci può stare.Ridere alle spalle?



bho?

girati...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2014)

*free*



free ha detto:


> bho?
> 
> girati...:rotfl:


Se permetti girati tu....


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se permetti girati tu....



mi vuoi ridere alle spalle??

sob!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> su un forum secondo me no, per svariati motivi
> il principale sarebbe che il forum rischia di agonizzare e poi morire
> e poi perchè solitamente non si può sapere se un utente ignora bellamente, oppure legge poco e risponde idem, oppure se non ha attivato le notifiche etc. etc...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Che figata
Un forum che alla fine della sua storia
è muto perchè ogni utente ha messo in ignore tutti gli altri...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Che ideona...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Che figata
> Un forum che alla fine della sua storia
> è muto perchè ogni utente ha messo in ignore tutti gli altri...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...



infatti l'è mia pusibil...


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Che figata
> Un forum che alla fine della sua storia
> è muto perchè ogni utente ha messo in ignore tutti gli altri...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Quando basterebbe mettere in ignore sole te..stanno ridendo tutti per la tua ideona...:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Che figata
> Un forum che alla fine della sua storia
> è muto perchè ogni utente ha messo in ignore tutti gli altri...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


non vedo la difficoltà ...


----------



## danielacala (8 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,ho assistito all'ultimo litigio stermy vs alex,devo dire che mi aspettavo molto di più.Studio la materia da diversi anni,conosco i due soggetti in questione e mi aspettavo veramente di assistere ad uno spettacolo degno di codesti contendenti.Invece nulla.Il litigio è miseramente degenerato,abbrutito,nessuna creatività alcuna,nessuno spunto originale,solo rinfacci di natura personale, estremizzazioni di concetti che con un sano insulto non c'entrano nulla,vedi la questione della disabilità.NO,non ci siamo,ancora una volta non ci siamo.Sono molo deluso,credevo molto nella loro professionalità,hanno spessore e competenza,invece hanno trasceso.A tutti fa piacere vedere due forumisti che litigano e se sono più di due ancora meglio,diffidate dai cialtroni che asseriscono il contrario..., mi piacerebbe molto se si elevasse lo spessore degli insulti.Insultare qualcuno è bello,deve essere fatto con il sorriso,con la volontà di ferire, con entusiasmo,ognuno con il suo stile,ma senza degenerazioni.E allora sono belli gli insulti alle mamme,ai papà,alla famiglia,ai propri patner,ai loro cazzi mosci e piccoli,alla presunta troiaggine delle loro donne, alla cornutaggine,ma lasciamo fuori i figli.Sono stanco anche delle parolacce di jb che insulta sempre allo stesso modo grezzo ed elementare,cazzo jb anche tu puoi fare meglio....!Mi piacerebbe chiosare invitando tutti i forumisti a litigare,infondo è il motivo principale per cui leggo e vengo ancora in questo posto,per il resto i vostri sono contenuti e post del cazzo,mi tediano dopo 15 secondi di lettura,fate venite il latte avariato ai coglioni.Stermy,alex,spider,jb,ultimo,l'insulto è un'arte,l'insulto è crescita interiore,è interazione,è applicazione,è sacrificio,abnegazione,cercate di avere rispetto per l'insulto,insultare è una nobile arte,ma non per tutti.Meditate provinciali di questo cazzo.


Bravo Oscuro l 'insulto è ...oggi il mio socio mi ha detto:ma vai a c ..poi ha riattaccato il telefono. 
Ti giuro mi sono fatta un sacco di risate...è così divertente quando insulta..
una perfetta nullità. .


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Bravo Oscuro l 'insulto è ...oggi il mio socio mi ha detto:ma vai a c ..poi ha riattaccato il telefono.
> Ti giuro mi sono fatta un sacco di risate...è così divertente quando insulta..
> una perfetta nullità. .


E ma tu...e ma tu...
E io ti ho capito come sei...
Fai la finta tonta...ma intanto vedi e senti tutto...
Ah ti ho capito sai...


----------



## Leda (8 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Beh, ma è un forum mica il Colosseo: siamo qui per parlare non per combattere come gladiatori.
> E comunque non è con l'ignore che ignori ma con la forza di volontà: e credimi ci vuole molto più carattere a trattenerlo un liberatorio vaffanculo che non *h*a tenerlo dentro. :smile:


Non hai avuto abbastanza carattere per trattenere una 'h' 
Smidollato!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Beh, ma è un forum mica il Colosseo: siamo qui per parlare non per combattere come gladiatori.
> E comunque non è con l'ignore che ignori ma con la forza di volontà: e credimi ci vuole molto più carattere a trattenerlo un liberatorio vaffanculo che non ha tenerlo dentro. :smile:


Hell
ma tu parli per te.
E quel tuo siamo, mica è detto che sia così per tutti.
Se analizziamo il comportamento di certi utenti, è sempre il medesimo.
Loro lanciano ganci e se tu ti fai agganciare comincia el casin.

Io ho sempre usato la funzione ignore: mi ha semplificato le robe, e evitato di perdere inutili quantità di tempo.

Personalmente sarei un fautore della satira...più che dell'insulto.

Proprio la cosa dell'insulto è la cosa che sempre mi ha perplesso della lega.
Per esempio capisci che per esempio...

Io faccio un concerto a verona.
VIene poi a salutarmi e a complimentarsi una distintissima signora.
Bon è la signora Papalia.

E ti vengono in mente gli insulti di Bossi a suo marito.

Cos'ha risposto TOsi circa la faccenda Report...
SOno delle m...


----------



## Zod (8 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,ho assistito all'ultimo litigio stermy vs alex,devo dire che mi aspettavo molto di più.Studio la materia da diversi anni,conosco i due soggetti in questione e mi aspettavo veramente di assistere ad uno spettacolo degno di codesti contendenti.Invece nulla.Il litigio è miseramente degenerato,abbrutito,nessuna creatività alcuna,nessuno spunto originale,solo rinfacci di natura personale, estremizzazioni di concetti che con un sano insulto non c'entrano nulla,vedi la questione della disabilità.NO,non ci siamo,ancora una volta non ci siamo.Sono molo deluso,credevo molto nella loro professionalità,hanno spessore e competenza,invece hanno trasceso.A tutti fa piacere vedere due forumisti che litigano e se sono più di due ancora meglio,diffidate dai cialtroni che asseriscono il contrario..., mi piacerebbe molto se si elevasse lo spessore degli insulti.Insultare qualcuno è bello,deve essere fatto con il sorriso,con la volontà di ferire, con entusiasmo,ognuno con il suo stile,ma senza degenerazioni.E allora sono belli gli insulti alle mamme,ai papà,alla famiglia,ai propri patner,ai loro cazzi mosci e piccoli,alla presunta troiaggine delle loro donne, alla cornutaggine,ma lasciamo fuori i figli.Sono stanco anche delle parolacce di jb che insulta sempre allo stesso modo grezzo ed elementare,cazzo jb anche tu puoi fare meglio....!Mi piacerebbe chiosare invitando tutti i forumisti a litigare,infondo è il motivo principale per cui leggo e vengo ancora in questo posto,per il resto i vostri sono contenuti e post del cazzo,mi tediano dopo 15 secondi di lettura,fate venite il latte avariato ai coglioni.Stermy,alex,spider,jb,ultimo,l'insulto è un'arte,l'insulto è crescita interiore,è interazione,è applicazione,è sacrificio,abnegazione,cercate di avere rispetto per l'insulto,insultare è una nobile arte,ma non per tutti.Meditate provinciali di questo cazzo.


Che oceano di stronzate! Della serie, non sappiamo parlare, allora insultiamoci. Potreste aprire un angolo di forum apposito, dove spostare i thread quando scadono nella continua offesa. La quantità di flame non ha mai qualificato positivamente un forum. L'arte dell'insulto ha senso se si diverte anche l'antagonista, altrimenti è una forma subdola di moderazione dove il desiderio di avere ragione porta all'intimidazione, della serie "stai zitto o ti sputtano". Violenza verbale dove apparentemente vince chi è in grado di sporcarsi di più le dita.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Che oceano di stronzate! Della serie, non sappiamo parlare, allora insultiamoci. Potreste aprire un angolo di forum apposito, dove spostare i thread quando scadono nella continua offesa. La quantità di flame non ha mai qualificato positivamente un forum. L'arte dell'insulto ha senso se si diverte anche l'antagonista, altrimenti è una forma subdola di moderazione dove il desiderio di avere ragione porta all'intimidazione, della serie "stai zitto o ti sputtano". Violenza verbale dove apparentemente vince chi è in grado di sporcarsi di più le dita.


Dì la verità, sei contento quando ti dico che sei uno svantaggino. Ammettilo.


----------



## Zod (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dì la verità, sei contento quando ti dico che sei uno svantaggino. Ammettilo.


Sei un gatto attaccato ai maroni ma fai anche ridere, nel complesso il saldo è positivo. Comprendo la tua visione da "teresina semplice, niente jolly, ed il cielo come limite", ma quando cerchi di abbattere con un caterpillar i paletti che le persone hanno scelto di darsi non lo condivido, è una forma di arroganza delle idee.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2014)

*Ecco*



Zod ha detto:


> Che oceano di stronzate! Della serie, non sappiamo parlare, allora insultiamoci. Potreste aprire un angolo di forum apposito, dove spostare i thread quando scadono nella continua offesa. La quantità di flame non ha mai qualificato positivamente un forum. L'arte dell'insulto ha senso se si diverte anche l'antagonista, altrimenti è una forma subdola di moderazione dove il desiderio di avere ragione porta all'intimidazione, della serie "stai zitto o ti sputtano". Violenza verbale dove apparentemente vince chi è in grado di sporcarsi di più le dita.


Ecco zod tu non sei uno svantaggiato,tu non capisci neanche quel minicazzo che hai attaccato al pube.L'insulto non deve divertire i contendenti,deve divertire chi legge e sta fuori.E cosa qualificherebbe un forum i tuoi contenuti che trasudano nullità?Leggi i beni i miei insulti,non sono mai casuali,non sono mai dozzinali,non sono mai scontati.Zod cosa aggiungere?vatti a fare una pippa con le mani di barbie e non ci derattizzare i coglioni.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Ciao


mi si pone una domanda. In che cosa si esprime alla fine, un insulto?
Solo in parole volgari ... o anche nel esprimere cavolate? 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> mi si pone una domanda. In che cosa si esprime alla fine, un insulto?
> ...


Brava quello è lo stile.:up:


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> mi si pone una domanda. In che cosa si esprime alla fine, un insulto?
> ...


Si esprime anche la semplice affermazione di qualcosa di così evidente, ma così evidente, che nessuno lo vede. Hai presente la bellissima fiaba di Andersen "I vestiti nuovi dell'imperatore" ...:smile:


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si esprime anche la semplice affermazione di qualcosa di così evidente, ma così evidente, che nessuno lo vede. Hai presente la bellissima fiaba di Andersen "I vestiti nuovi dell'imperatore" ...:smile:



Ciao 

"Des Kaisers neue Kleider" ... :smile:

Me la ricordo vagamente ... non la saprei più raccontare,
ma il succo della storia, sì ... infatti ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> "Des Kaisers neue Kleider" ... :smile:
> 
> ...



Ciao

sono andata a rileggerla ... 
Perché il bello sta nei passaggi e come si dilaga un certo credo ... 
Ma poi, basta così poco ... un occhio innocente ... 
Ma chinarsi davanti all'evidenza, non si può ... 
il ruolo è da difendere ... 

Grazie, d'averlo nominato ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si esprime anche la semplice affermazione di qualcosa di così evidente, ma così evidente, che nessuno lo vede. Hai presente la bellissima fiaba di Andersen "I vestiti nuovi dell'imperatore" ...:smile:


di solito più che il re è nudo qui leggiamo che si metteva le dita nel naso in bagno o molestava le cameriere ...cose 
 affatto evidenti e opinabili.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco zod tu non sei uno svantaggiato,tu non capisci neanche quel minicazzo che hai attaccato al pube.L'insulto non deve divertire i contendenti,deve divertire chi legge e sta fuori.E cosa qualificherebbe un forum i tuoi contenuti che trasudano nullità?Leggi i beni i miei insulti,non sono mai casuali,non sono mai dozzinali,non sono mai scontati.Zod cosa aggiungere?vatti a fare una pippa con le mani di barbie e *non ci derattizzare i coglioni.*



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> mi si pone una domanda. In che cosa si esprime alla fine, un insulto?
> ...


sei vuoi insultare davvero qualcuno, basta dirgli la verità... quasi sempre si perde calma a sentirsela spiattellare! Tutto il resto sono cazzate, sproloqui... di solito l'antagonista non si arrabbia sul serio :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sei vuoi insultare davvero qualcuno, basta dirgli la verità... quasi sempre si perde calma a sentirsela spiattellare! Tutto il resto sono cazzate, sproloqui... di solito l'antagonista non si arrabbia sul serio :smile:


Spece se si sente dire, quella che lui percepisce dentro di sè, e che ha una fifa boia che gli altri gli dicano eh?


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spece se si sente dire, quella che lui percepisce dentro di sè, e che ha una fifa boia che gli altri gli dicano eh?


beh guarda... di solito i peggiori incazzi ce li prendiamo quando qualcuno ci toglie la maschera :smile: va legata con cura, e bisogna nascondere i lacci che la tengono su...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh guarda... di solito i peggiori incazzi ce li prendiamo quando qualcuno ci toglie la maschera :smile: va legata con cura, e bisogna nascondere i lacci che la tengono su...


O avere mille maschere sovrapposte


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> beh guarda... di solito i peggiori incazzi ce li prendiamo quando qualcuno ci toglie la maschera :smile: va legata con cura, e bisogna nascondere i lacci che la tengono su...


CENTROOOOO!Il conte mi odia per questo....:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> CENTROOOOO!Il conte mi odia per questo....:rotfl:


gli hai strappato la maschera da pirata? :smile:


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O avere mille maschere sovrapposte


quelle sono le matrioske schizofreniche :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> quelle sono le matrioske schizofreniche :mrgreen:



Volta la carta...nannnannan...


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> gli hai strappato la maschera da pirata? :smile:


Peggio,ho solo adottato il suo modus operandi per far uscire fuori la sua vera natura....Collerico e vendicativo com'è mi odierà per sempre,pazienza


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peggio,ho solo adottato il suo modus operandi per far uscire fuori la sua vera natura....Collerico e vendicativo com'è mi odierà per sempre,pazienza


ho letto da poco la tua descrizione... 192x90... direi che hai le spalle larghe! :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh guarda... di solito i peggiori incazzi ce li prendiamo quando qualcuno ci toglie la maschera :smile: va legata con cura, e bisogna nascondere i lacci che la tengono su...


Ciao

a dire il vero, mi incavolo, ma di brutto, difronte alla prepotenza o superbia. 
Quando si viene catapultati e o proiettati in un'inquadratura ... che proprio non ci sta. 

Per il resto ... il gioco con la verità, farà male a volte, ma non è da comparare,
con le proiezioni e gli assoluti ... parlo per me, sia chiaro ... :smile:


sienne


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a dire il vero, mi incavolo, ma di brutto, difronte alla prepotenza o superbia.
> *Quando si viene catapultati e o proiettati in un'inquadratura ... che proprio non ci sta. *
> ...


hai ragione, ma sono arrabbiature di poco conto... mi dipingono in un certo modo, se sbagliano mi da fastidio, ma sono tutto sommato sciocchezze.
Eh... male fa male, e quasi sempre fa arrabbiare sul serio... poi chiaramente dipende da persona a persona. Tutto ciò che è profondo ama la maschera, e quando lo spogli...
Gli animali e i bambini piccoli, non la portano. Non ho ancora trovato un adulto che non ne indossi una... magari piccolina 
Questo non ha niente a che fare con la sincerità, ovviamente... ma sicuramente non riesco a spiegarmi.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma sono arrabbiature di poco conto... mi dipingono in un certo modo, se sbagliano mi da fastidio, ma sono tutto sommato sciocchezze.
> Eh... male fa male, e quasi sempre fa arrabbiare sul serio... poi chiaramente dipende da persona a persona. Tutto ciò che è profondo ama la maschera, e quando lo spogli...
> Gli animali e i bambini piccoli, non la portano. Non ho ancora trovato un adulto che non ne indossi una... magari piccolina
> Questo non ha niente a che fare con la sincerità, ovviamente... ma sicuramente non riesco a spiegarmi.



Ciao

c'è maschera e maschera ... 
quella verso fuori, che ti protegge ... ha una sua funzione.
E quella verso te stesso ... tradotto, quella parte che te la racconti. 
L'abbiamo tutti, come dici tu ... chi più (molto) chi meno (molto) ... 

Sono molto affezionata ai miei demoni ... 
qualche partitina ogni tanto la faccio ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh guarda... di solito i peggiori incazzi ce li prendiamo quando qualcuno ci toglie la maschera :smile: va legata con cura, e bisogna nascondere i lacci che la tengono su...


quindi dai ragione a fantastica e al re nudo.
non so, a me sembra che anche la calunnia non sia sempre un venticello e possa fare imbestialire


----------



## lolapal (9 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma sono arrabbiature di poco conto... mi dipingono in un certo modo, se sbagliano mi da fastidio, ma sono tutto sommato sciocchezze.
> Eh... male fa male, e quasi sempre fa arrabbiare sul serio... poi chiaramente dipende da persona a persona. Tutto ciò che è profondo ama la maschera, e quando lo spogli...
> Gli animali e i bambini piccoli, non la portano. *Non ho ancora trovato un adulto che non ne indossi una... magari piccolina*
> Questo non ha niente a che fare con la sincerità, ovviamente... ma sicuramente non riesco a spiegarmi.


Quella potrebbe essere semplice e "ingenua" voglia di piacere al prossimo... 

Però è diverso il "pregiudizio" che qualcuno si fa su un'altra persona focalizzandosi solo su una determinata cosa e non cercando tutte le sfumature che ognuno ha. C'è anche da dire che è difficile mostrarle queste sfumature... è più l'empatia dell'altro che le coglie...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi dai ragione a fantastica e al re nudo.
> non so, a me sembra che anche la calunnia non sia sempre un venticello e possa fare imbestialire


I miei frati dicono che la calunnia è il peggior dei peccati.
Perchè non vi è possibilità di riparare.
E fanno l'esempio con questa penitenza.

Prendi una gallina spennala sull'aia ventilata e poi industriati di raccogliere tutte le piume.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quella potrebbe essere semplice e "ingenua" voglia di piacere al prossimo...
> 
> Però è diverso il "pregiudizio" che qualcuno si fa su un'altra persona focalizzandosi solo su una determinata cosa e non cercando tutte le sfumature che ognuno ha. C'è anche da dire che è difficile mostrarle queste sfumature... è più l'empatia dell'altro che le coglie...



Ciao

infatti ... sicurissimo!

E ciò include un'aspetto fondamentale: La crescita. 
Chi guarda con occhio nudo, e sa ascoltare, se ne rendo conto. 
È un momento di tocco ... percepisci, che vieni vista ... 
Automaticamente ... lì la verità, quasi non fa male ... anzi.

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi dai ragione a fantastica e al re nudo.
> non so, a me sembra che anche la calunnia non sia sempre un venticello e possa fare imbestialire


pure a me. Ma la cosa peggiore, quella che non sopporto in assoluto, è veder distorcere una confidenza pubblicamente. E' una cosa che mi trova sempre impreparata perchè non la comprendo.


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

affermare che quando qui dentro si insulta qualcuno non si fa che rivelarne la vera natura  è un po' un altro insulto.
magari inconsapevole,mi auguro


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è maschera e maschera ...
> quella verso fuori, che ti protegge ... ha una sua funzione.
> ...


pure io, e sono pure molto bravi a giocare :smile: per il resto quoto tutto.


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi dai ragione a fantastica e al re nudo.
> non so, a me sembra che anche la calunnia non sia sempre un venticello e possa fare imbestialire


certo, ma parlavamo di "insulti", però... la calunnia a mio modo di vedere non lo è. E' equivalente ad un attacco fisico.


----------



## lolapal (9 Aprile 2014)

Secondo me c'è differenza tra smascherare qualcuno che è ambiguo nei suoi comportamenti se non falso e calunniare qualcuno distorcendo la realtà o addirittura tradendo la fiducia di una confidenza.

Quando conosco qualcuno per la prima volta, in genere penso sia in buona fede, gli do il beneficio del dubbio... alla lunga poi i nodi vengono sempre al pettine. In fondo, anche io cerco di dare la migliore impressione di me, ma questo non mi porta a comportarmi in maniera falsa, a dire cose che non penso veramente, al limite preferisco tacere.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> I miei frati dicono che la calunnia è il peggior dei peccati.
> Perchè non vi è possibilità di riparare.
> E fanno l'esempio con questa penitenza.
> 
> Prendi una gallina spennala sull'aia ventilata e poi industriati di raccogliere tutte le piume.


I tuoi frati sanno dei tuoi peccati?


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> *Quella potrebbe essere semplice e "ingenua" voglia di piacere al prossimo*...
> 
> Però è diverso il "pregiudizio" che qualcuno si fa su un'altra persona focalizzandosi solo su una determinata cosa e non cercando tutte le sfumature che ognuno ha. C'è anche da dire che è difficile mostrarle queste sfumature... è più l'empatia dell'altro che le coglie...


anche :smile: ma soprattutto, la voglia di nascondere (anche a noi stessi, anzi soprattutto a noi stessi) la nostra natura profonda.
Si, il pregiudizio è diverso. ma sai, secondo me di un'altra persona si coglie soprattutto quello che ha di simile a noi... ce la figuriamo sempre diversa da quello che è. Il cervello pensa solo per immagini, e conosce le immagini che gli sono familiari. Se poi c'è la malafede... beh è un altro discorso :smile:


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> *Secondo me c'è differenza tra smascherare qualcuno che è ambiguo nei suoi comportamenti se non falso e calunniare qualcuno distorcendo la realtà o addirittura tradendo la fiducia di una confidenza.*
> 
> Quando conosco qualcuno per la prima volta, in genere penso sia in buona fede, gli do il beneficio del dubbio... alla lunga poi i nodi vengono sempre al pettine. In fondo, anche io cerco di dare la migliore impressione di me, ma questo non mi porta a comportarmi in maniera falsa, a dire cose che non penso veramente, al limite preferisco tacere.


c'è una differenza abissale, infatti... la calunnia o il tradimento deliberato della fiducia sono un vero attacco alla persona.


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> certo, ma parlavamo di "insulti", però... la calunnia a mio modo di vedere non lo è. E' equivalente ad un attacco fisico.


ma solo chi la riceve sa che si tratta di una calunnia...agli altri appare solo un insulto e ciòche ègrave è proprio questo


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma solo chi la riceve sa che si tratta di una calunnia...agli altri appare solo un insulto e ciòche ègrave è proprio questo


eggià. Ecco perchè insultare in un ambito virtuale, dove nulla o quasi è certamente comprovabile, è quasi sempre equivalente a calunniare. Ovviamente se si attacca la persona, non il post.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

è un'attacco alla persona. 
Ma come difendersi / reagire ... 
a chi usa la parola contro di te ... 
Non vedo tanto rimedio al mal dire,
solo di correggere e poi ... lasciare stare.

Sta poi anche agli altri ... capire ... 

Non so ...

Ma alimentare? ... Potrebbe anche. 
C'è l'aspetto dell'insabbiamento ... 
Ma a che pro? ... Alla fine ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma solo chi la riceve sa che si tratta di una calunnia...agli altri appare solo un insulto e ciòche ègrave è proprio questo


dipende dagli "altri"... se leggo certe schifezze, per me sono di base calunnie... non mi pongo proprio il problema che siano vere o meno. Sono i thread da evitare, imho.


----------



## lolapal (9 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche :smile: ma soprattutto, la voglia di nascondere (anche a noi stessi, anzi soprattutto a noi stessi) la nostra natura profonda.
> Si, il pregiudizio è diverso. ma sai, secondo me di un'altra persona si coglie soprattutto quello che ha di simile a noi... ce la figuriamo sempre diversa da quello che è. Il cervello pensa solo per immagini, e conosce le immagini che gli sono familiari. *Se poi c'è la malafede... beh è un altro discorso* :smile:


Sicuramente sono due piani diversi. 

Però, non sono proprio convinta di questa "ricerca delle similitudini"... non so... ognuno è una persona diversa, per carattere e vissuto... anche adesso filtro questo con il mio sentire... non mi sembra di cercare negli altri le "immagini familiari"... magari non me ne rendo conto...


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2014)

*Si*

Mai calunniato nessuno,mai!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è un'attacco alla persona.
> Ma come difendersi / reagire ...
> ...


Normalmente Sienne lo scopo della macchina del fango è screditare colui/lei che, ai nostri occhi o a quelli di qualcun altro, potrebbe essere migliore di noi. Oppure una vendetta.


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sicuramente sono due piani diversi.
> 
> Però, non sono proprio convinta di questa "ricerca delle similitudini"... non so... ognuno è una persona diversa, per carattere e vissuto... anche adesso filtro questo con il mio sentire...* non mi sembra di cercare negli altri le "immagini familiari"... magari non me ne rendo conto...*


non è che le cerchi... secondo me le trovi senza cercarle :smile:
Poi ci sono persone davvero affini a te, in cui ti riconosci subito... ma sono rare.


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Normalmente Sienne lo scopo della macchina del fango è screditare colui/lei che, ai nostri occhi o a quelli di qualcun altro, potrebbe essere migliore di noi. Oppure una vendetta.


qusi sempre la molla è l'invidia... la poca autostima.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Normalmente Sienne lo scopo della macchina del fango è screditare colui/lei che, ai nostri occhi o a quelli di qualcun altro, potrebbe essere migliore di noi. Oppure una vendetta.



Ciao 

Sbri, lo sai, che sono piena di mancanze ... 
Sicuramente, chi ne ha bisogno e lo attua, tanto bene non può stare ... 
Non può essere un'anima libera ... ma incatenata dai più torbidi demoni ... 

Quante energie sprecate ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Normalmente Sienne lo scopo della *macchina del fango* è screditare colui/lei che, ai nostri occhi o a quelli di qualcun altro, potrebbe essere migliore di noi. Oppure una vendetta.


ora esco dal seminato ma è talmente potente che la mafia a volte se ne è servita al posto delle armi


----------



## lolapal (9 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Normalmente Sienne lo scopo della macchina del fango è screditare colui/lei che, ai nostri occhi o a quelli di qualcun altro, potrebbe essere migliore di noi. Oppure una *vendetta*.


Ecco questa è una cosa che è lontana mille anni luce da me e nel virtuale poi proprio non riesco a concepirla...

:smile:


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

ma è come con tutto. Invidia, quel senso di vendetta, paure ecc. 
Non sono aspetti di per sé negativi. Hanno lati importanti, che aiutano
a confrontarci con le relazioni interpersonali ... è quando si supera 
un certo livello, che diventa malsano ... per tutti i coinvolti, 
anche per chi le attua ... 


sienne


----------



## Principessa (9 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco la vostra ilarità,ma sono serio,adoro veder litigare,ma così è deprimente.Ragazzi stile,ci vuole stile.


Di me che pensi oscù??? Litigo bene?


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2014)

*Ecco*



Principessa ha detto:


> Di me che pensi oscù??? Litigo bene?


Ecco,principessa è un ottimo elemento.Diretta,grintosa,il vaffanculo veloce,ottimi requisiti!Posso fare una critica?inventiva e creatività.


----------



## lolapal (9 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,principessa è un ottimo elemento.Diretta,grintosa,il vaffanculo veloce,ottimi requisiti!Posso fare una critica?inventiva e creatività.


Oscuro, pensa che io non litigo mai con nessuno e qui sopra mi sono arrabbiata solo con te! :rotfl: 

Guarda, il pensiero mi ha messo fame... vado a farmi un panino...


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

La sola grande grandissima sofferenza della mia vita è stata una calunnia, che non c'entra in effetti nulla con l'arte dell'insulto e con l'insulto non artistico.
Non mi sono mai domandata perché ne sono stata oggetto, ma piuttosto se in qulache modo avessi contribuito con qualche mio errore di ingenuità a farla nascere e crescere fino a pregiudicare integralmente la mia vita professionale. Ne sono uscita, come sempre dalle calunnie se tali sono, ma ho imparato qualche cosa su di me, che diversamente non avrei mai nemmeno visto. 
La sola persona che ho davvero odiato in vita mia è chi l'ha ordita, sebbene fosse di una tale ignoranza e malafede che forse sarebbe stato meglio invece di odiarla averne compassione. Ma non ce l'ho fatta.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La sola grande grandissima sofferenza della mia vita è stata una calunnia, che non c'entra in effetti nulla con l'arte dell'insulto e con l'insulto non artistico.
> Non mi sono mai domandata perché ne sono stata oggetto, ma piuttosto se in qulache modo avessi contribuito con qualche mio errore di ingenuità a farla nascere e crescere fino a pregiudicare integralmente la mia vita professionale. Ne sono uscita, come sempre dalle calunnie se tali sono, ma ho imparato qualche cosa su di me, che diversamente non avrei mai nemmeno visto.
> La sola persona che ho davvero odiato in vita mia è chi l'ha ordita, sebbene fosse di una tale ignoranza e malafede che forse sarebbe stato meglio invece di odiarla averne compassione. Ma non ce l'ho fatta.


Si anch'io.
Alla fine provi solo pena.


----------



## @lex (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> affermare che quando qui dentro si insulta qualcuno non si fa che rivelarne la vera natura  è un po' un altro insulto.
> magari inconsapevole,mi auguro


Si ma lui intende solo se ti incazzi. se non lo fai allora non si è svelato nulla . è come Pinot Chardonnay Cinzano. per molti ma non per tutti


----------



## @lex (9 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mai calunniato nessuno,mai!


E invece lo hai fatto. mi spiace dirlo. mi hai maciullato i coglioni con papy fedi per anni. e scusa, neh?


----------



## Zod (9 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco zod tu non sei uno svantaggiato,tu non capisci neanche quel minicazzo che hai attaccato al pube.L'insulto non deve divertire i contendenti,deve divertire chi legge e sta fuori.E cosa qualificherebbe un forum i tuoi contenuti che trasudano nullità?Leggi i beni i miei insulti,non sono mai casuali,non sono mai dozzinali,non sono mai scontati.Zod cosa aggiungere?vatti a fare una pippa con le mani di barbie e non ci derattizzare i coglioni.


mahh...le solite cose...il cazzo piccolo..i coglioni... Non c'è inventiva, non c'è stile, non c'è classe. I soliti temi di sempre. Vuoi farti maestro di una scuola di cui al massimo potresti fare il bidello.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> mahh...le solite cose...il cazzo piccolo..i coglioni... Non c'è inventiva, non c'è stile, non c'è classe. I soliti temi di sempre. Vuoi farti maestro di una scuola di cui al massimo potresti fare il bidello.



Ciao

riprovaci. Questo "insulto" lo riporti da un po'.
Non ha nessun effetto di sorpresa, di nuovo o di originale ... 

Ti boccio ... :mrgreen: ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> riprovaci. Questo "insulto" lo riporti da un po'.
> Non ha nessun effetto di sorpresa, di nuovo o di originale ...
> ...


ma io non so insultare, lo ammetto candidamente. Non mi hai mai interessato eccellere in tale campo. Ma non bisogna essere uno scrittore famoso per approvare/disapprovare un testo di D'Annunzio. Un insulto, anche se originale, ma basato sempre sulle solite argomentazioni, alla fine è una minestra riscaldata. Il metodo di Oscuro non è lontano dal bulletto ripetente di prima superiore. 

Insomma, per me è no.


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

anche per me è no.
ma è tutto in generale.
l'insulto non è mai elegante, anche se fatto da non so chi.
Oscuro si concentra sulla forma e sullo stile... ma perde di vista l'intento.
Io personalmente se sono stato oltraggioso e caustico,
 ho agito in preda all'istinto e consapevole di ferire.
 volevo ferire e poco ti interessa il modo o la forma.
Credo che in ogni insulto ci sia qualche malvagità, anche indiretta, non specifica
ma questa possa essere vera solo in ragione dell'istinto.


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La sola grande grandissima sofferenza della mia vita è stata una calunnia, che non c'entra in effetti nulla con l'arte dell'insulto e con l'insulto non artistico.
> Non mi sono mai domandata perché ne sono stata oggetto, ma piuttosto se in qulache modo avessi contribuito con qualche mio errore di ingenuità a farla nascere e crescere fino a pregiudicare integralmente la mia vita professionale. Ne sono uscita, come sempre dalle calunnie se tali sono, ma ho imparato qualche cosa su di me, che diversamente non avrei mai nemmeno visto.
> La sola persona che ho davvero odiato in vita mia è chi l'ha ordita, sebbene fosse di una tale ignoranza e malafede che forse sarebbe stato meglio invece di odiarla averne compassione. Ma non ce l'ho fatta.



sai che mi è successa la stessa cosa?
pensa che ...vado a prenderci il caffè insieme.
e non riesco a capire perchè non io porti rancore.
e anche vero che se morisse domani...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sai che mi è successa la stessa cosa?
> pensa che ...vado a prenderci il caffè insieme.
> e non riesco a capire perchè non io porti rancore.
> e anche vero che se morisse domani...


Cioè, tu prendi il caffè con una persona che ha messo in giro calunnie su di te infamandoti alle spalle?


----------



## Alessandra (9 Aprile 2014)

Io sono piu' ferrata per le arti grafiche...Posso solo ammirare  l'originalita' di Oscuro, ma non riuscirei a produrre insulti altrettanto geniali.

Per me gli insulti di Oscuro sono paragonabili alle caricature che si fanno alle persone.
C'e' personalizzazione, un po' di malignita' (altrimenti sono blande, non hanno sapore e di conseguenza non divertono) e allo stesso tempo divertimento.

Non ci si puo' arrabbiare per gli insulti di Oscuro.
E' come arrabbiarsi per una ritratto a caricatura.

"le mani di Barbie e la deratizzazione dei coglioni"
e' un altro piccolo capolavoro! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Grazie Oscuro!!!

Un;altra volta ho letto la Matraini scrivere "sciacquatelo dai coglioni"
che immagini!!! indimenticabili!!

Grazie per queste perle!!!  :up::up:


Saro' strana...ma io apprezzo...
ho il prurito alle mani...pronta a ritrarre certe scene...non avendo tempo....alla fine me le immagino...!!!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> mahh...le solite cose...il cazzo piccolo..i coglioni... Non c'è inventiva, non c'è stile, non c'è classe. I soliti temi di sempre. Vuoi farti maestro di una scuola di cui al massimo potresti fare il bidello.


L'insulto è roba da....te....meridionali...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Io sono piu' ferrata per le arti grafiche...Posso solo ammirare  l'originalita' di Oscuro, ma non riuscirei a produrre insulti altrettanto geniali.
> 
> Per me gli insulti di Oscuro sono paragonabili alle caricature che si fanno alle persone.
> C'e' personalizzazione, un po' di malignita' (altrimenti sono blande, non hanno sapore e di conseguenza non divertono) e allo stesso tempo divertimento.
> ...



a onor del vero ho attinto farina del sacco di tubarao :mrgreen:

ciao cara


----------



## Alessandra (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a onor del vero ho attinto farina del sacco di tubarao :mrgreen:
> 
> ciao cara


ciao carissima! 
eheheh!! 
anche se attinto da altri fonti, ho apprezzato molto...scritto al momento giusto e nel contesto giusto!

:mrgreen::up:


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*No*



Zod ha detto:


> ma io non so insultare, lo ammetto candidamente. Non mi hai mai interessato eccellere in tale campo. Ma non bisogna essere uno scrittore famoso per approvare/disapprovare un testo di D'Annunzio. Un insulto, anche se originale, ma basato sempre sulle solite argomentazioni, alla fine è una minestra riscaldata. Il metodo di Oscuro non è lontano dal bulletto ripetente di prima superiore.
> 
> Insomma, per me è no.


Zod il tuo problema non è che non sai insultare è che non capisci proprio un cazzo.Il mio metodo è da professore universitario e se tu ti sei fermato all'asilo è solo un tuo problema.Sei utile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica,ma di questo se già consapevole vero?


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Io sono piu' ferrata per le arti grafiche...Posso solo ammirare  l'originalita' di Oscuro, ma non riuscirei a produrre insulti altrettanto geniali.
> 
> Per me gli insulti di Oscuro sono paragonabili alle caricature che si fanno alle persone.
> C'e' personalizzazione, un po' di malignita' (altrimenti sono blande, non hanno sapore e di conseguenza non divertono) e allo stesso tempo divertimento.
> ...


Vedi cara alessandra,io metto nel conto che ci possa essere qualche emerito coglione che possa non apprezzare il mio umorismo,d'altronde è nell'essenza del coglione non capire,cercano un minimo di visibilità,sfruttano la mia scia di luce,ma chi cazzo se li ricorderebbe se no?zod?e chi cazzo è zod?cosa ci ricordiamo di zod?Adesso ci ricorderemo che  non apprezza l'umorismo di oscuro,e allora penserete che zod è un coglionazzo da strapazzo,e zod sarà contento perchè adesso da nessuno è diventato  il coglionazzo da strapazzo grazie ad oscuro.Sono tristi e plumbei,lasciali mantecare nella loro inettitudine mentale,la loro unica compagna di viaggio....!


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> L'insulto è roba da....te....meridionali...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


L'insulto è anche quel pedicello informe che hai in mezzo alle gambe,nascosto da 4 peli scomposti,guardati nelle mutande e vedi che sta voglia di ridere ti passa,magari capisci perchè ridono le tue patner:mrgreen:,quelle che ti vanti di aver "frequentato"nei tuoi deliri di onnipotenza.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi cara alessandra,io metto nel conto che ci possa essere qualche emerito coglione che possa non apprezzare il mio umorismo,d'altronde è nell'essenza del coglione non capire,cercano un minimo di visibilità,sfruttano la mia scia di luce,ma chi cazzo se li ricorderebbe se no?zod?e chi cazzo è zod?*cosa ci ricordiamo di zod?*Adesso ci ricorderemo che non apprezza l'umorismo di oscuro,e allora penserete che zod è un coglionazzo da strapazzo,e zod sarà contento perchè adesso da nessuno è diventato il coglionazzo da strapazzo grazie ad oscuro.Sono tristi e plumbei,lasciali mantecare nella loro inettitudine mentale,la loro unica compagna di viaggio....!


Nell'ordine:

- la proposta, geniale, di limitare il numero di post per utente a non più di tre al giorno;
- i tentativi di umorismo ai danni di Brunetta (con intento chiaramente copulatorio);
- una poesia allucinante con in mezzo una roba sull'adriatico all'altezza di Pescara su cui si riletteva il sole al tramonto e che gli ricordava gli occhi sempre di Brunetta (o qualcosa di simile);
- i complimente a Tebe sempre dovuti all'arsura del summenzionato;
- varie ed eventuali.


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

galateo, stile e insulto ...anche qui siamo agli ossimori


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nell'ordine:
> 
> - la proposta, geniale, di limitare il numero di post per utente a non più di tre al giorno;
> - i tentativi di umorismo ai danni di Brunetta (con intento chiaramente copulatorio);
> ...


Ammazza,ma qui dentro facciamo incetta di fenomeni?


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> galateo, stile e insulto ...anche qui siamo agli ossimori


Io insulto con stile,è innegabile.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

OSCURO CONTE, mi avete sfracellato i coglioni, ma sul serio. leggervi è diventato un crescere di peli nel culo, e danno fastidio eh, perchè son diventati così tanti che scipparli anche se "delicatamente" è inutile visto le troppe croste che ne sono nate. E pigliatevi una camomilla o eventualmente fatevi davvero una sana pippa per riequilibrare non i peli che fate spuntare ma proprio il culo.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> OSCURO CONTE, mi avete sfracellato i coglioni, ma sul serio. leggervi è diventato un crescere di peli nel culo, e danno fastidio eh, perchè son diventati così tanti che scipparli anche se "delicatamente" è inutile visto le troppe croste che ne sono nate. E pigliatevi una camomilla o eventualmente fatevi davvero una sana pippa per riequilibrare non i peli che fate spuntare ma proprio il culo.


Allora:6.5!Sfracellato non è originale ma apprezzo l'impegno,peli nel culo....non troppo originale,sana pippa idem.Puoi fare meglio.Esempio?Conte mi hai sdoganato i coglioni,leggerti è diventato un crescere di ragadi anorettali,prenditi una bella pizza con la zucchina ,ma intera ,così puoi scaraventartela languidamente in culo.Notato la differenza?insulto RISOLUTIVO,non dai spazio ad eventuali repliche.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora:6.5!Sfracellato non è originale ma apprezzo l'impegno,peli nel culo....non troppo originale,sana pippa idem.Puoi fare meglio.Esempio?Conte mi hai sdoganato i coglioni,leggerti è diventato un crescere di ragadi anorettali,prenditi una bella pizza con la zucchina ,ma intera ,così puoi scaraventartela languidamente in culo.Notato la differenza?insulto RISOLUTIVO,non dai spazio ad eventuali repliche.



No no, avete proprio sfracellato i coglioni, altrochè. :mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nell'ordine:
> 
> - la proposta, geniale, di limitare il numero di post per utente a non più di tre al giorno;
> - i tentativi di umorismo ai danni di Brunetta (con intento chiaramente copulatorio);
> ...


Peccato cazzo...che me so' perso...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> No no, avete proprio sfracellato i coglioni, altrochè. :mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


Sfracellato è un pò troppo usato.Ci avete sezionato i coglioni?ci avete spellato i coglioni?ci avete dissanguato i coglioni?ci avete defenestrato i coglioni?ci avete squilibrato i coglioni?Clà io sono un artista,e sti cazzi di chi non capisce resto un artista.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sfracellato è un pò troppo usato*.Ci avete sezionato i coglioni?ci avete spellato i coglioni?ci avete dissanguato i coglioni?ci avete defenestrato i coglioni?ci avete squilibrato i coglioni?*Clà io sono un artista,e sti cazzi di chi non capisce resto un artista.




:up::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :up::mrgreen:


E comunque tranquillo ormai il conte è caduto in disgrazia,gli è rimasto postare articoli del cazzo in privè mi fa quasi tenerezza.Credo che abbia capito quello che doveva capire.:upasserò a quel cornutazzo di eretteo....


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E comunque tranquillo ormai il conte è caduto in disgrazia,gli è rimasto postare articoli del cazzo in privè mi fa quasi tenerezza.Credo che abbia capito quello che doveva capire.:upasserò a quel cornutazzo di eretteo....


Eh ma anche stermy sta dando un po i numeretti, sarà che con la politica lui sembra un tutt'uno. 

E' poi sembra anche poliglotta, conosce gli USA, UK ecc ecc mica conosce solo il cognato, era il cognato che gli sta sulle biglie?


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sfracellato è un pò troppo usato.Ci avete sezionato i coglioni?ci avete spellato i coglioni?ci avete dissanguato i coglioni?ci avete defenestrato i coglioni?ci avete squilibrato i coglioni?Clà io sono un artista,e sti cazzi di chi non capisce resto un artista.


Io uso dire "m'hai scartavetrato la minchia", sufficiente o no?! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io uso dire "m'hai scartavetrato la minchia", sufficiente o no?! :mrgreen:


Si, si usa.Preferisco: mi hai sviscerato i coglioni.


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io uso dire "m'hai scartavetrato la minchia", sufficiente o no?! :mrgreen:


lo dici dopo il the delle cinque e la partita a canasta?


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo dici dopo il the delle cinque e la partita a canasta?


No, semplicemente dopo che mi hanno scartavetrato la minchia!
Il mio non è un insulto, è una constatazione!


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *No, semplicemente dopo che mi hanno scartavetrato la minchia!*
> Il mio non è un insulto, è una constatazione!


che sbadata:mrgreen:


----------



## Gian (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La sola grande grandissima sofferenza della mia vita è stata una calunnia, che non c'entra in effetti nulla con l'arte dell'insulto e con l'insulto non artistico.
> Non mi sono mai domandata perché ne sono stata oggetto, ma piuttosto se in qulache modo avessi contribuito con qualche mio errore di ingenuità a farla nascere e crescere fino a pregiudicare integralmente la mia vita professionale. Ne sono uscita, come sempre dalle calunnie se tali sono, ma ho imparato qualche cosa su di me, che diversamente non avrei mai nemmeno visto.
> La sola persona che ho davvero odiato in vita mia è chi l'ha ordita, sebbene fosse di una tale ignoranza e malafede che forse sarebbe stato meglio invece di odiarla averne compassione. Ma non ce l'ho fatta.


cavolo...mi spiace...
ma stiamo parlando di una calunnia in senso proprio, cioè giuridico, cioè art. 368 c.p.?

accusare falsamente qualcuno di aver commesso un reato è un fatto alquanto grave.
come hai detto giustamente, si tratta di ordirla, questo implica una sottile astuzia e
una discreta cattiveria nel calunniatore...

ricorda sempre che eventualmente potresti inchiappettarlo con una denuncia
per falsa testimonianza o falsa denuncia o false informazioni alla polizia
(a secondo di come si è estrinsecata la denuncia calunniosa).
o l'hai lasciato perdere ? 
(forse,hai fatto bene...).

ciao


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La sola grande grandissima sofferenza della mia vita è stata una calunnia, che non c'entra in effetti nulla con l'arte dell'insulto e con l'insulto non artistico.
> Non mi sono mai domandata perché ne sono stata oggetto, ma piuttosto se in qulache modo avessi contribuito con qualche mio errore di ingenuità a farla nascere e crescere fino a pregiudicare integralmente la mia vita professionale. Ne sono uscita, come sempre dalle calunnie se tali sono, ma ho imparato qualche cosa su di me, che diversamente non avrei mai nemmeno visto.
> La sola persona che ho davvero odiato in vita mia è chi l'ha ordita, sebbene fosse di una tale ignoranza e malafede che forse sarebbe stato meglio invece di odiarla averne compassione. Ma non ce l'ho fatta.



Ciao

mi dispiace ... 
sempre ... 
non ha importanza in che modalità ... 

un abbraccio ... per quello che vale ...
dopo una tale valle di demoni ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> OSCURO CONTE, mi avete sfracellato i coglioni, ma sul serio. leggervi è diventato un crescere di peli nel culo, e danno fastidio eh, perchè son diventati così tanti che scipparli anche se "delicatamente" è inutile visto le troppe croste che ne sono nate. E pigliatevi una camomilla o eventualmente fatevi davvero una sana pippa per riequilibrare non i peli che fate spuntare ma proprio il culo.


Non so di che parli...
Oscuro è in ignore da settimane...
e non lo leggo...
Vedo che mi quota sempre qualsiasi cosa che scrivo perchè mi arriva la notifica in mp...
Ma non leggo quello che scrive...

Si stancherà prima o poi no?


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so di che parli...
> Oscuro è in ignore da settimane...
> e non lo leggo...
> Vedo che mi quota sempre qualsiasi cosa che scrivo perchè mi arriva la notifica in mp...
> ...



Ciao

è da troppo tempo, che va avanti.
Non credo proprio, che si stancherà così facilmente ... 

No ... anzi, gli dà quasi più carica ... 

Mia impressione ... 


sienne


----------



## zanna (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sfracellato è un pò troppo usato.Ci avete sezionato i coglioni?ci avete spellato i coglioni?ci avete dissanguato i coglioni?ci avete defenestrato i coglioni?ci avete squilibrato i coglioni?Clà io sono un artista,e sti cazzi di chi non capisce resto un artista.


Ci avete accavallato i coglioni, scartavetrato il glande e dislocato il pene ... possono andare?


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so di che parli...
> Oscuro è in ignore da settimane...
> e non lo leggo...
> Vedo che mi quota sempre qualsiasi cosa che scrivo perchè mi arriva la notifica in mp...
> ...


Allora perchè continui a mandarmi mp in privato?:rotfl:Non sei più credibile:rotfl:se vuoi mando i tuoi mp all'amministratore...


----------



## Eratò (10 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ci avete accavallato i coglioni, scartavetrato il glande e dislocato il pene ... possono andare?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:! Esprimere il concetto con classe....!


----------



## zanna (10 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:! Esprimere il concetto con classe....!


Finalmente un pò di soddisfazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (10 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Finalmente un pò di soddisfazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:bravooo::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:standing ovation!


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*No*



wolf ha detto:


> Ci avete accavallato i coglioni, scartavetrato il glande e dislocato il pene ... possono andare?


No,il voto è 6.5.Accavallato i coglioni va bene,scartavetrato il glande è dozzinale,dislocato il pene è un concetto astratto e poco volgare.A questo punto era meglio mi hai dissestato il cazzo!Signori mi state movimentando i coglioni,non è che potete diventare geni dell'insulto da un giorno all'altro e su.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so di che parli...
> Oscuro è in ignore da settimane...
> e non lo leggo...
> Vedo che mi quota sempre qualsiasi cosa che scrivo perchè mi arriva la notifica in mp...
> ...


Ah boh, spero di si. Ma non ci conterei.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ci avete accavallato i coglioni, scartavetrato il glande e dislocato il pene ... possono andare?


Che caduta di stile... che malumore subitaneo mi colse... che*PORCO*​


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Secondo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah boh, spero di si. Ma non ci conterei.


Secondo te sono il tipo che molla?il conte mi ha esautorato il cazzo per mesi e adesso pace e patta?ma un par di cazzi,adesso sarò una cazzo di emorroide sanguinolenta nel suo culo merdoso,gli strapperò il peli del culo a morsi,adesso il suo culo è nel mirino del mio cazzo....


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo te sono il tipo che molla?il conte mi ha esautorato il cazzo per mesi e adesso pace e patta?ma un par di cazzi,adesso sarò una cazzo di emorroide sanguinolenta nel suo culo merdoso,gli strapperò il peli del culo a morsi,adesso il suo culo è nel mirino del mio cazzo....


aia


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> CENSURED....!
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> aia


Io sono sincero,il conte ha il culo con le ore contate.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono sincero,il conte ha il culo con le ore contate.


ma cmq none ' una bella immagine...poi io me le immagino sempre ste cose....
se permetti, un po inorridisco


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > CENSURED....!
> ...


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma cmq none ' una bella immagine...poi io me le immagino sempre ste cose....
> se permetti, un po inorridisco


Tu andresti mai a rompere il cazzo ad un leone che dormicchia godendosi il sole della savana?


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu andresti mai a rompere il cazzo ad un leone che dormicchia godendosi il sole della savana?


solo con una calibro 50


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

perdonami ma con un  pene esautorato la vita non deve esser stata  facile 





oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo te sono il tipo che molla?il conte mi ha esautorato il cazzo per mesi e adesso pace e patta?ma un par di cazzi,adesso sarò una cazzo di emorroide sanguinolenta nel suo culo merdoso,gli strapperò il peli del culo a morsi,adesso il suo culo è nel mirino del mio cazzo....


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perdonami ma con un  pene esautorato la vita non deve esser stata  facile



Ciao

ahahahahaohahaahahahahaha!!!

Mamma, che immagine ... ahahaha!


sienne


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> solo con una calibro 50


Ecco,lui invece è venuto con una calibro 50 finta pensando di prendere per il culo il leone....e adesso mette l'ignore?adesso gli devasterò quelle chiappe cianotiche e avvizzite...!Promesso!


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ahahahahaohahaahahahahaha!!!
> 
> ...


guarda che non vi è di peggio che un pene senza autorevolezza!


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> perdonami ma con un  pene esautorato la vita non deve esser stata  facile


La cosa è momentanea.


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che non vi è di peggio che un pene senza autorevolezza!



Ciao 

STOP ... ahahahahahahahahahahaha!

caspita ... tutto vero!


"alzati ... fa vedere le tue estremità" ... 
per Oscuro, nulla è perso ... 


sienne


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che non vi è di peggio che un pene senza autorevolezza!



ma Minerva cosa stai dicendo??


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

ah no, perbacco...io il pene lo voglio autorevole.non scherziamo su queste cose





free ha detto:


> ma Minerva cosa stai dicendo??


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma Minerva cosa stai dicendo??


riportiamola sull'Olimpo :smile:


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> riportiamola sull'Olimpo :smile:


:tette:


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ah no, perbacco...io il pene lo voglio autorevole.non scherziamo su queste cose


Cosa intendi per pene autorevole?


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :tette:


:singleeye: sono stato via qualche anno e non ti riconosco più


----------



## lolapal (10 Aprile 2014)

*un contributo*

potrebbe essere utile il verbo "vivisezionare", o è già stato usato?

:smile:


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Già*



lolapal ha detto:


> potrebbe essere utile il verbo "vivisezionare", o è già stato usato?
> 
> :smile:


Già usato,però bene.


----------



## Eratò (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah no, perbacco...io il pene lo voglio autorevole.non scherziamo su queste cose



:up:un pene non autorevole che pene è?


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



chedire ha detto:


> :up:un pene non autorevole che pene è?


Il pene del conte.


----------



## Eratò (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il pene del conte.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il pene del conte.



Ciao

Ahahhahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


Oggi, proprio .... 

:up:



sienne


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ahahhahahahahahahahahahaha!!!
> 
> ...


Sienne ma non ci vuole mica tanto.Io fra le tante cose capisco anche le misure del pisello di un uomo da come scrive e da quello che scrive.


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sienne ma non ci vuole mica tanto.Io fra le tante cose capisco anche le misure del pisello di un uomo da come scrive e da quello che scrive.



Ciao

non né dubito ... 
in questo hai fiuto ... 


Un giorno svelerai il tuo segreto ... 

Conviene ... in vari sensi ... 
E tu, ami il prossimo ... vero?


sienne


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Sinceramente?*

Rigà sinceramente?Io credo che il conte starà maledicendo il giorno che mi è venuto a rompere i coglioni,se solo potesse tornare indietro...:rotfl:si sentiva spavaldo ed intoccabile...adesso ha il mio prepuzio attaccato alle natiche e appena si china un'attimo...BOOM ogni volta....poraccio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non né dubito ...
> in questo hai fiuto ...
> ...


Amo il prossimo?dipende se ha un bel sedere.:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Amo il prossimo?dipende se ha un bel sedere.:mrgreen:


Anche se è un uomo? :carneval:


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Amo il prossimo?dipende se ha un bel sedere.:mrgreen:



Ciao

allora, mi ami proprio tanto ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche se è un uomo? :carneval:


Si.Tu stai messa bene vero?


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora, mi ami proprio tanto ... :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Non ho motivo di dubitare.Ma in questo forum c'è una con il culo brutto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si.Tu stai messa bene vero?


:mrgreen: Embe'


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho motivo di dubitare.Ma in questo forum c'è una con il culo brutto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

vero. Ma il mio lo è in tutti gli effetti ... 

Prendo il secondo posto ... dopo Simy, s'intende ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah boh, spero di si. Ma non ci conterei.


Allora l'è proprio ciapà male...


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Allora*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen: Embe'


Allora tutti bei culi....fiammetta,sienne,free,sono capitato nel posto giusto.........NEL MOMENTO SBAGLIATO?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora tutti bei culi....fiammetta,sienne,free,sono capitato nel posto giusto.........NEL MOMENTO SBAGLIATO?:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora tutti bei culi....fiammetta,sienne,free,sono capitato nel posto giusto.........NEL MOMENTO SBAGLIATO?:rotfl:



Ciao

sei tremendo ... :rotfl::rotfl:

:up: ... 

puoi sempre ripassare ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (10 Aprile 2014)

Sarebbe ora che v'infilaste un paio di dita in culo e ve li risciacquaste in bocca.
Qui dentro è pieno di sommelier di piscio bollente.
Se Quib si fermava all'improvviso si ritrovava con due lingue in bocca, la sua e quella di qualcun altro.
E fatela finita.........(Famosissimo Porco. Tre Lettere).


:mrgreen::mrgreen:

Come sono andato Oscù


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Che*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sei tremendo ... :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Si..se ripasso da voi...sarà fra 20anni con il pisello potrò serenamente andarci a pesca come fa ultimo....tipo bigattino smorto...!


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ricorda sempre che eventualmente potresti inchiappettarlo con una denuncia
> per falsa testimonianza o falsa denuncia o false informazioni alla polizia
> (a secondo di come si è estrinsecata la denuncia calunniosa).
> o l'hai lasciato perdere ?
> ...


Grazie per la solidarietà. Sono stata tentata dall'avvocato, che ci avrebbe guadagnato del suo. Ma non ho voluto. Mi sarebbe costata una sofferenza ulteriore. Ci sono cose la cui stessa memoria fa raggrinzire lo stomaco. E facce che ringrazi di non dover mai più incrociare.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi dispiace ...
> sempre ...
> ...


Grazie, cara.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Embè*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Sarebbe ora che v'infilaste un paio di dita in culo e ve li risciacquaste in bocca.
> Qui dentro è pieno di sommelier di piscio bollente.
> Se Quib si fermava all'improvviso si ritrovava con due lingue in bocca, la sua e quella di qualcun altro.
> E fatela finita.........(Famosissimo Porco. Tre Lettere).
> ...


Embè...qui si viaggia sul alti livelli......Qui siamo sul 8.5/9!Primo ,sei uno dei due amministratori e mi sembra doveroso leccarti il culo come fa qualcun'altro:mrgreen:.Quindi mezzo punto in più solo per questo.Poi,le dita ar culo vanno bene ma è bello il passaggio del piscio bollente con il sommeliere ecco la miscela esatta fra creatività e volgarità!Mi piace anche l'allusione delle lingue in bocca.Bè la classe non è acqua!


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

*Scartavetrare la minchia*

Mi permetto di dire che le donne non possiedono minchia, bensì, se vogliamo stare dalle parti di Ultimo, sticcu.
Siccome sticcu non si sente mai dire, allora diremo meglio:
"mi hai scartavetrato la figa". E pur tuttavia mi si consenta di dire che la parola "figa" è associata con naturalezza, e vorrei ben dire!, a cose solo molto gradevoli e belle. Sicché, insomma, l'espressione viene svuotata di senso nell'accostamento di due "oggetti verbali" che sono in contraddizione per la costellazione di significatio che si tirano dietro.
Ho sempre cercato un equivalente del classico - e banale, mi perdoni il sommo- "mi hai rotto i coglioni" al femminile, ma nulla: non c'è nulla.

Apriamo però una gara di inventiva sull'oggetto: come può una donna che si senta tale e sia molto ma molto ma molto arrabbiata esprimere qualcosa di equivalente ad azioni rovinose perpetrate a danno dei maschi attributi?


----------



## @lex (10 Aprile 2014)

Minchia Oscuro ma se sei serio direi che sei fuori come un balcone


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi permetto di dire che le donne non possiedono minchia, bensì, se vogliamo stare dalle parti di Ultimo, sticcu.
> Siccome sticcu non si sente mai dire, allora diremo meglio:
> "mi hai scartavetrato la figa". E pur tuttavia mi si consenta di dire che la parola "figa" è associata con naturalezza, e vorrei ben dire!, a cose solo molto gradevoli e belle. Sicché, insomma, l'espressione viene svuotata di senso nell'accostamento di due "oggetti verbali" che sono in contraddizione per la costellazione di significatio che si tirano dietro.
> Ho sempre cercato un equivalente del classico - e banale, mi perdoni il sommo- "mi hai rotto i coglioni" al femminile, ma nulla: non c'è nulla.
> ...


Mi hai desalinizzato l'imene?


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hai desalinizzato l'imene?


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Minchia Oscuro ma se sei serio direi che sei fuori come un balcone


Certo che sono serio.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hai desalinizzato l'imene?


Eh, ma se non sei più vergine?


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


No,manca la volgarità


----------



## Tubarao (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi permetto di dire che le donne non possiedono minchia, bensì, se vogliamo stare dalle parti di Ultimo, sticcu.
> Siccome sticcu non si sente mai dire, allora diremo meglio:
> "mi hai scartavetrato la figa". E pur tuttavia mi si consenta di dire che la parola "figa" è associata con naturalezza, e vorrei ben dire!, a cose solo molto gradevoli e belle. Sicché, insomma, l'espressione viene svuotata di senso nell'accostamento di due "oggetti verbali" che sono in contraddizione per la costellazione di significatio che si tirano dietro.
> Ho sempre cercato un equivalente del classico - e banale, mi perdoni il sommo- "mi hai rotto i coglioni" al femminile, ma nulla: non c'è nulla.
> ...


M'hai insonorizzato le tube di Falloppio ? 



Hmmm...troppo tecnica me sa 

Edit: E poi è vero. Manca la volgarità


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh, ma se non sei più vergine?


Mi hai allessato l'ampolla anale?


----------



## @lex (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che sono serio.


Una curetta? :mrgreen:
(Detta con accento milanese)
:mrgreen:t


----------



## @lex (10 Aprile 2014)

Mi hai rettificato l‘utero come pare?


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Angelo*



Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Mi hai rettificato l‘utero come pare?


Bene ma dovresti specificare il come?Esempio:mi ha fatto un utero come un secchiello....Già rendi l'idea?mi hai fatto l'utero come un tombino.dai...


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi permetto di dire che le donne non possiedono minchia, bensì, se vogliamo stare dalle parti di Ultimo, sticcu.
> Siccome sticcu non si sente mai dire, allora diremo meglio:
> "mi hai scartavetrato la figa". E pur tuttavia mi si consenta di dire che la parola "figa" è associata con naturalezza, e vorrei ben dire!, a cose solo molto gradevoli e belle. Sicché, insomma, l'espressione viene svuotata di senso nell'accostamento di due "oggetti verbali" che sono in contraddizione per la costellazione di significatio che si tirano dietro.
> Ho sempre cercato un equivalente del classico - e banale, mi perdoni il sommo- "mi hai rotto i coglioni" al femminile, ma nulla: non c'è nulla.
> ...


Mi permetto anche io di dire una cosa, il (o la a seconda delle varie scuole di pensiero) clitoride è un piccolo pene...ha un prepuzio, ha corpi cavernosi, ha inoltre l'equivalente di un'erezione in momenti di eccitazione, visto che il principio di sangue che scorre vale anche lì!
Vogliamo dire che abbiamo noi fanciulle un pene che si estende all'interno piuttosto che all'esterno come nei nostri amici maschi?! E diciamolo...
Se la cosa non dovesse essere piacevole al pensiero per alcune allora possiamo altresì dire che gli uomini c'hanno le ovaie scese e un clitoride di tutto rispetto! 

Ma se non vogliamo prendere in considerazione il fatto che gli organi genitali hanno la stessa origine buttiamoci allora sul secondo punto, ovvero la tua domanda.
Da donne, possiamo mai pensare ad azioni rovinose perpetrare alla nostra piccola e dolce "collinetta"!? Direi di no...quindi io personalmente preferisco pensare alla scartavetrata di minchia, che noi fanciulle c'abbiamo già la spada di Damocle del ciclo, dei parti, di cistiti e candide, di visite ginecologiche una volta l'anno, di immense rotture di pal...ehm, ovaie!


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hai desalinizzato l'imene?


ahahahahahah... però temo lo si possa dire a poche


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene ma dovresti specificare il come?Esempio:mi ha fatto un utero come un secchiello....Già rendi l'idea?mi hai fatto l'utero come un tombino.dai...


Mi hai fatto l'utero come un tombino la trovo efficace. Dà l'dea delle insondabili profondità a cui è arrivato lo smottamento con scasso.


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh, ma se non sei più vergine?


M'hai desertificato la gnocca...


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi permetto anche io di dire una cosa, il (o la a seconda delle varie scuole di pensiero) clitoride è un piccolo pene...ha un prepuzio, ha corpi cavernosi, ha inoltre l'equivalente di un'erezione in momenti di eccitazione, visto che il principio di sangue che scorre vale anche lì!
> Vogliamo dire che abbiamo noi fanciulle un pene che si estende all'interno piuttosto che all'esterno come nei nostri amici maschi?! E diciamolo...
> Se la cosa non dovesse essere piacevole al pensiero per alcune allora possiamo altresì dire che gli uomini c'hanno le ovaie scese e un clitoride di tutto rispetto!
> 
> ...


Nicka, a parte il tuo avatar che mi fa tanto scema di guerra, tu mi piaci molto!


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> M'hai desertificato la gnocca...


Bellissimo!! Aspettiamo il voto di oscuro... Però... se hai la gnocca depilata? E' già desertificata, non trovi?


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nicka, a parte il tuo avatar che mi fa tanto scema di guerra, tu mi piaci molto!


L'avatar serve a non farvi affezionare troppo, fa schifo anche a me!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bellissimo!! Aspettiamo il voto di oscuro... Però... se hai la gnocca depilata? E' già desertificata, non trovi?


Desertificata nel senso di prosciugata, secca...è una cosa bruuuuuttissima!


----------



## @lex (10 Aprile 2014)

Direi che m‘ avete mantecato la uallera


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Desertificata nel senso di prosciugata, secca...è una cosa bruuuuuttissima!


Uh! sì, davvero:rotfl: Mi hai prosciugata la gnocca, allora... ma un equivalente di "desertificare" che in effetti suona bene, però è ambiguo, che non sia prosciugare, che è piuttosto blando... ci pensiamo, vah. 
E 'so penzieri, eh!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hai allessato l'ampolla anale?


Nel senso di avertele lessata? 
Altrime con una sola l e s


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Desertificata nel senso di prosciugata, secca...è una cosa bruuuuuttissima!


Nicka desertificato è un termine che ho usato io.qualcosa di più originale.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Direi che m‘ avete mantecato la uallera


7.5!


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

*Direi che per ora..*

... io voto

"m'hai fatto l'utero come un tombino"
"m'hai scartavetrato la gnocca"

Ma si attendono altre proposte.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Allora*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Uh! sì, davvero:rotfl: Mi hai prosciugata la gnocca, allora... ma un equivalente di "desertificare" che in effetti suona bene, però è ambiguo, che non sia prosciugare, che è piuttosto blando... ci pensiamo, vah.
> E 'so penzieri, eh!!:rotfl::rotfl:


Facciamo così.Ho la figa disabitata è ho voglia di conoscere un nuovo turgido condomino...ecco fatto.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Facciamo così.Ho la figa disabitata è ho voglia di conoscere un nuovo turgido condomino...ecco fatto.


Questo è ben più che un insulto o una manifestazione di rabbia, è un attentato metaforico!


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo è ben più che un insulto o una manifestazione di rabbia, è un attentato metaforico!


Comunque mi stanno scopiazzando un pò tutti....!:rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Aprile 2014)

Certo che come laboratorio di insulti è terribilmente artigianale e piccoloborghese.

Vergogna!


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

mi avete leggermente fatta alterare, villanzoni:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

onestamente ho la fica autorevole


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> onestamente ho la fica autorevole


Ed il culo ecclesiastico...!


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certo che come laboratorio di insulti è terribilmente artigianale e piccoloborghese.
> 
> Vergogna!


Ma dunque, erudisci tu che sei maestro di parole!


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ed il culo ecclesiastico...!


macché, laico e sinistroide


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma dunque, erudisci tu che sei maestro di parole!


Ma se ero venuto a prendere appunti, io!
Invece sul taccuino è mezz'ora che disegno solo dei toscani da braga, ma sarà roba?
Fate arrossire di vergogna anche la merda con 'sti coglioni vangati sarchiati e zappati!
Poi sempre con sto buco del culo sempre in mezzo, uffa, ormai sarà orrendamente sfigurato a forza di frustate di lingua!
E per giuta arriva quella che dice di avere la passera autorevole senza neanche farci vedere su quante riviste è stata pubblicata...

Che panorama desolante...


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma se ero venuto a prendere appunti, io!
> Invece sul taccuino è mezz'ora che disegno solo dei toscani da braga, ma sarà roba?
> Fate arrossire di vergogna anche la merda con 'sti coglioni vangati sarchiati e zappati!
> Poi sempre con sto buco del culo sempre in mezzo, uffa, ormai sarà orrendamente sfigurato a forza di frustate di lingua!
> ...


Raby tempo al tempo dammi un pò per istruirli al lato oscuro dell'insulto.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> macché, laico e sinistroide


il culo è sempre di destra :singleeye:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Raby tempo al tempo dammi un pò per istruirli al lato oscuro dell'insulto.


Giacchè sei uomo di comprovata esperienza, hai il contratto rinnovato per altre due stagioni sulla fiducia, più un bonus faraonico per ogni insulto da Champion che riuscirai a tirar fuori da 'sti brocchi...


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Giacchè sei uomo di comprovata esperienza, hai il contratto rinnovato per altre due stagioni sulla fiducia, più un bonus faraonico per ogni insulto da Champion che riuscirai a tirar fuori da 'sti brocchi...


Addestrarli facile non è.Il lato oscuro dell'insulto potente è,e loro sono impazienti,frenetici,un lavoro insidioso condurli al lato oscuro dell'insulto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Addestrarli facile non è.Il lato oscuro dell'insulto potente è,e loro sono impazienti,frenetici,un lavoro insidioso condurli al lato oscuro dell'insulto.


Forse un tuo padawan diventerà Dark Water e ristabilirà l'equilibrio dell'Insolenza...

Che lo Sforzo sia con te!


----------



## Gian (10 Aprile 2014)

:rotfl:
praticamente il coach di Oscuro è... Rabarbaro. 
Altro che Simeone e l'Atletico Madrid. 




http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/03/05/article-2288697-181F5BDB000005DC-834_634x457.jpg


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque mi stanno scopiazzando un pò tutti....!:rotfl:


E tu che copi il mio: apparecchia le chiappe?


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> il culo è sempre di destra :singleeye:


maledetto ...mi ha mentito fino ad oggi!


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> praticamente il coach di Oscuro è... Rabarbaro.
> Altro che Simeone e l'Atletico Madrid.


Oh, ma no!

Lui è il mago in panchina, 
Io in tribuna sventolo la bandierina!


----------



## Gian (10 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh, ma no!
> 
> Lui è il mago in panchina,
> Io in tribuna sventolo la bandierina!


ahahahahaha
:rotfl:


verde per Minerva :up:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> maledetto ...mi ha mentito fino ad oggi!


Ma no....se ne avete riparlato dopo il 68 allora è affidabile


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma no....se ne avete riparlato dopo il 68 allora è affidabile


tu te sei troppo furbetta :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu te sei troppo furbetta :singleeye:


Moi? Nou nou nou


----------



## Zod (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nell'ordine:
> 
> - la proposta, geniale, di limitare il numero di post per utente a non più di tre al giorno;
> - i tentativi di umorismo ai danni di Brunetta (con intento chiaramente copulatorio);
> ...


Che figata una mia biografia non autorizzata! Non pensavo di essere diventato così importante. Certo l'autore è una mezza calzetta, una sorta di Alfonso Signorini alle elementari che non avendo una sua vita si dedica a quelle altrui, ma ne sono comunque piacevolmente sorpreso. Grazie continua così.


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicka desertificato è un termine che ho usato io.qualcosa di più originale.


Chiedo venia, mi è sfuggito sicuramente...o se è stato usato in passato non posso averlo letto...di norma mi diverto ad essere originale!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi permetto di dire che le donne non possiedono minchia, bensì, se vogliamo stare dalle parti di Ultimo, sticcu.
> Siccome sticcu non si sente mai dire, allora diremo meglio:
> "mi hai scartavetrato la figa". E pur tuttavia mi si consenta di dire che la parola "figa" è associata con naturalezza, e vorrei ben dire!, a cose solo molto gradevoli e belle. Sicché, insomma, l'espressione viene svuotata di senso nell'accostamento di due "oggetti verbali" che sono in contraddizione per la costellazione di significatio che si tirano dietro.
> Ho sempre cercato un equivalente del classico - e banale, mi perdoni il sommo- "mi hai rotto i coglioni" al femminile, ma nulla: non c'è nulla.
> ...


le gonadi, Fanta, trascuri le gonadi.


----------



## Zod (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le gonadi, Fanta, trascuri le gonadi.


oppure: mi stai filettando le tube di Falloppio!


----------

